# Does anybody else ovulate on day 15&16



## Alloydy (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi All
I'm looking for some advice, I got positives with ovulation test on day 15,16,17, I contacted the clinic in Denmark and my nurse said The only logical explanation is that you have had 2 follicles, can anyone explain this a bit better to me, as I'm ill with worry thinking this isn't good, and if I ovulate late on day 15 will this be a regular pattern for me to ovulate?, I'm having natural cycle iui with sd, in June at sellmer clinic in Copenhagen, so I have to try and plan flights, hotels, dogs in kennels   and the most important thing I have to order our sperm from cryos NY. I'd be grateful for any advice anyone can give me


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Not sure what the nurse meant. However my ovulation day was always day 17 I had ivf cycle and am now mum to 4 1/2 yr old boy.


----------

